# Armley Mills Trainyard, Leeds, August 2010



## KooK. (Aug 23, 2010)

Solo sunset explore.

Armley Mills was once the world's largest woollen mill and is now an award-winning industrial museum. It’s well worth a visit if you’re in Leeds. Unfortunately they don’t have the funds to open all of the site to the public, so I went down for a looksee at what was the train yard.







There have been mills on the Armley Mills site since the 17th Century. The original buildings having been developed in the late 18th century when a woollen mill and a corn mill were built.

A fire in 1805 destroyed these mills but they were rapidly replaced with the building which can be seen today. From the early 19th Century Armley Mills became one of the world's largest woollen mills, continuing the cloth-making tradition until Leeds City Council took over the Mills in 1969 in order to create a museum illustrating the mills' and the city's industrial past.

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





Thanks for looking


----------



## borntobemild (Aug 23, 2010)

Really interesting stuff Kook. 

The engine in the first shot (Southam 2) is the twin of one that until recently sat outside a pub called The Great Western, near (you guessed it) Southam, Warwickshire.

Not sure what happened to it.

Discovered some details about the origins of both engines here.

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hudswell_Clarke[/ame]


----------



## KooK. (Aug 23, 2010)

Cheers. Its a shame they took the twin away, prob just rotting away somewhere else now. Would be good if they could reunite them and restore them!


----------



## posiview (Aug 29, 2010)

I was there with my daughter last week, really great place with some nice photo opportunities.

Cheers.


----------



## sdg222 (Sep 24, 2010)

You've got some really amazing photographs there man, great camera work!! I know Armley Mills quite well, but that said, had no idea this place was there. Just goes to show the things that are right on your doorstep that go unnoticed. Good work fella = )


----------



## KooK. (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks very much, it was a lovely little spur of the moment explore at sunset, very relaxing until I spotted the CCTV!


----------



## TK421 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice one Kook, I really like this, and the sun shining on the rails in picture 8 is really good. I like the 'Ediswan' lamps sign, the company was formed by Thomas Edison (famed for inventing the lightbulb), and Joseph Swan (who actually invented the first lightbulb), I used to play in the abandoned house that Joseph Swan actually made his discovery, in an early UE claim to fame! Great photos mate.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 25, 2010)

Some really nice bits and bobs there and a great looking site. 
I'm missing exploring stuff like this......must find another scrapyard.


----------



## steam3232 (Oct 20, 2010)

I love your photos the engines look lovely pity they cant be restored. One of the steam engines is a fowler ploughing engine and it looks great.


----------



## KooK. (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks, it is a shame. There is a whole other part with engines being restored in, as well as lots that have already been restored, just covered in CCTV!


----------



## jjstenso (Oct 20, 2010)

KooK. said:


> Thanks, it is a shame. There is a whole other part with engines being restored in, as well as lots that have already been restored, just covered in CCTV!



You can always pay the £3 entry fee and see them


----------



## KooK. (Oct 20, 2010)

psh, £3! we're in a recession and what with all these budget cuts...it's much better value to climb a fence and rip my £40 pair of jeans.


----------



## ceejam (Oct 20, 2010)

What an intresting looking place, wouldn't mind seeing that myself, so much stuff.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice one, some cracking pics there...


----------



## BassBooster (Oct 21, 2010)

I would love to visit that place! Great pics!


----------

